# some tiely photos... :D



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I always love your pictures.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They both looking gorgeous as always!!! I love the flight pictures of Dally, shes so pretty


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its been hard to get the flight shots with my new camera. its not as quick at focusing like the point and shoots lol


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Aww poor Tsuka, it looks like he's been grounded again. He so wanted to fly too.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

trust me.... i get my face chomped when he flies lol he flies at peoples faces with the intent to rip their noses off. i am not kidding either. 

he does have issues off and on still with molting, today we had to remove a tail feather where he was growing two feathers from one follicle.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I can imagine. Such a sweet innocent face though.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha most of the time....


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

wow your photos look super good! i loved the ones which your bird is flying...very high quality...and your birds looks adorable  well done


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you  those flight shots are hard to get


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous birds, excellent pictures! I love the ones with Dally getting scritches


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes a fluffy snugglebug


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow those are breathtaking! You have a real knack for taking pictures!! They look so happy and content too, so beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What beautiful photos! And gorgeous tiels. I wish you lived closer- I'd try to hire you to take pictures of Sunny.  None of my pictures of him are very good.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm just a hobby phototaker  there's plenty out there better than me lol :blush:


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww wondered though looking at your pics if you were a professional, they are so good! I love how your capture thier personalities in each one, so cute! And beautiful, the flying ones are just, wow! Keep it up


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im still learning my new camera lol


its a canon rebel T3 plus i got the 18-55 mm lens that i use indoors for most of my photos, and the 75-300mm zoom lens for outside use mostly


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I just want to put Dally in my pocket and run!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> i'm just a hobby phototaker  there's plenty out there better than me lol :blush:


I knew you were a hobby photo taker but I would still have loved to have you take photos of Sunny. Your photos are always so nice.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha if only i drove and if only i had my passport!! i'd have few issues doing photography for people lol


and i think i'd hear dally if you did that, she screams as soon as i leave her sight lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous pics and they are so adorable


----------



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunning pictures


----------

